# I barely have problems anymore



## blkmagnum (Dec 22, 2008)

The program This is what i did, when you first start this "Program" you will need to take colace three times a day, on the third day drink an entire 12 fl oz bottle of magnesium citrate right before you go to sleep. When you wake up that morning, go directly to the bathroom. You probably will have 1 big bowel movement then you will sit there for 30 minutes with diarrhea. This will get everything out of your system so you can start fresh. Continue taking the colace 3 times a day and every day or 3 times a week, what ever you desire, set a time to go to the bathroom. Follow this schedule. Your bowel movements should no longer be big and hard. If one day you cant have a bowel movement, drink the magnesium citrate and it should work. My storyI am 15 and been have ibs since i can remember. 1 time a had surgery to remove too much impacted stool but that only help for about 2 months. I tried allot of things untill i gave up and decided to just pass the hard stool which hurt. The pain came to be too much for me so i had to think of a way. I came to this site and i knew all i needed was a stool softener and i seen colace. I read some things about and told my mom to go get me some. Every since then i have been having regualr bowel movements and it doesnt hurt. Feel free to ask and questions


----------

